

An Interview With Earnest: Ethical data science for better lending - mallyvai
http://codeinsider.us/i/6.html

======
evandev
I really enjoyed this!

I'm really interested in knowing more about the tech stack you are using. I
work for Analytical Flavor Systems[0], where we do heavy data science in R and
then display everything in R Shiny. Currently I'm looking at different methods
of moving off the R Shiny platform as our application has gotten really
complex.

The main problem is we are constantly running our algorithms when new data
comes in per producer and we have to display it.

[0] [https://www.gastrograph.com](https://www.gastrograph.com)

------
aidenn0
I hope I'm never in so desperate need for a loan that I have to sign up for
LinkedIn.

------
mallyvai
Really enjoyed this interview - some pretty interesting insights. Brian and
the Earnest team (along with myself!) will be hanging around the HN comments
for extra questions.

------
dzhang50
Good article. The correlation between having more than 0 LinkedIn connections
and financial responsibility surprised me. I wonder though if the correlation
will decrease in the future though, as financially irresponsible people game
the system by simply creating a LinkedIn profile and adding a few connections
before applying to Earnest.

------
fotoetienne
Interesting article. It does raise a tricky question though: What separates
ethical/unethical or fair/unfair factors on which to discriminate. I choose
not to use LinkedIn based on their privacy policy among other things. Is it
fair for me to be discriminated against because of this?

~~~
aidenn0
Right now you will have a lower credit rating with 0 credit cards than with a
small number that you do not maintain a balance on. I know several people that
don't use credit cards out of privacy concerns.

